# Not a VW but He's 66



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

Figured id show just how into airirde we actually are, that being my 2 brothers and my father. We are finishing up his 97 GMC Sierra completely layed out to the frame, oh yea and he's 66. On to the pics
































The worst part is it lays out completely except the exhaust off the headers stops it from laying out. SO i guess thats next on the list to be cut off


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

mmm i wish my dad would do this to his


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks sick! I've got a buddy that's got a 01' s10 laying frame all the way around. Its cool that your whole family is into it.


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

seirra got low low low low low..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (dirtrida274)*

well so far the list is, this truck here....my bro's S10 extreme...mazda b2500....toyota tacoma....and of course my VR jetta.....Soon to be a Full size QUAD cab GMC


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

That is awesome. I have always want a gmc sierra with air on it.


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (FirstVDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FirstVDub* »_well so far the list is, this truck here....my bro's S10 extreme...mazda b2500....toyota tacoma....and of course my VR jetta.....Soon to be a Full size QUAD cab GMC
















Do you have any pictures of the rear setup on the Mazda? My friend wants to bag his, but we need some help.


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*

that was a long while ago. Built and sold im afraid, but maybe i can find some pics to help you out


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

I would really appreciate it, man.


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

Full-sizes laying frame always make me smile.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Unit01)*

Thats whats up.


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (silver saloon)*












































































































_Modified by FirstVDub at 8:12 PM 7-18-2009_


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (FirstVDub)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lovin it, its a ach ya!


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Grig85)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (FirstVDub)*

You have a belt driven pump and a electric why ?


----------



## baggedhatch (May 23, 2009)

friends dont let friends roll wires...... lol just messing with you man. truck looks good. simple and some nice bridge work. the only concern i see is that with the parallel 4 link it allows alot of axle movement. are you going to put a pan hard bar or watts link to keep the axle located.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes I have both pumps. The only reason for the electric is for backup in case something ever happened to the engine driven. What happened if I had no extra pump and a belt broke, then my pops is screwed until its fixed again. Plus you can never have enough air anyways.
As for the parallel 4-link question. I still have to install the panhard bar which will be done this week. I had to get it cut down since it was too long when I got it. Once that's put in I will update you guys with some new pics.


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Not going to carlisle, sorry bro. Wish i could!!!


----------



## JmanVR6 (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: Not a VW but He's 66 (FirstVDub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Clean work. I was going to say something about a panhard bar, but you got it covered. Should have gone with a cantalever setup







get the mad lift.


----------



## AndrewG87 (Jul 11, 2008)

That is sick.
I wish we got trucks like that for cheap over here in Scotland.


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (AndrewG87)*

any truck can look like this with time and work!!


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (FirstVDub)*

3RD place at Carlisle PA Not too shabby


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

pics?


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (CoopaCoopaCoopa)*

daaaaamn that looks pretty sikk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: (jetta PWR)*

Sorry bro it was actually 2nd. Pops got mad props actually doing the drag competition also. He was the man at this show!


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Your "pops" is the man!! Nice truck.


----------



## urbanp8nt (Feb 12, 2009)

F###in SWEET!!


----------



## Zachsb3 (Jan 15, 2009)

looks sick, the wires dont look bad on there. clean work.


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: Not a VW but He's 66 (FirstVDub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

